# A serious question to all types



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

First off please clear your mind and make sure you are not feeling angry at anything or anybody, also please make sure that you are not feeling incredibly happy because of anything or anybody (examples: you just got married, you just got divorced, and etc.) as these feelings will skew the results. If you are in one of these feeling moods please come back later when you are feeling more nuetral. Also please refrain from looking at others' results until you have answered. Finally do not try to think about the answers just answer with the first *3* things that come to your mind.

Now please take 10 seconds to clear your mind....

















When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Now that you have hopefully answered I would also like to ask you another question.

What do you truly want out of life?


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

For me, I'm at my happiest when I've spent a day with people I truly enjoy spending time with doing something that I enjoy with them. Playing a relaxed game/sport (disc golf, putt-putt, bowling, video games, pool), watching movies/TV, or just goofing around together, making each other laugh, and having pleasant conversations (that could be deep, or could just be simple). It's also nice being able to experience these things in a new place away from home to me...it's exciting to travel and see new things, and I love doing this with people I love.

Then, after experiencing that, to be able to take some time out on my own to reflect a bit. I love going for walks outside, either directly in nature or just through a park. On a beautiful day, I just love to go for a walk while listening to music. It makes me truly happy.

So getting that mix of enjoying myself with friends or family that I love combined with some pleasant "me" time...when I get those two things together, life is at it's absolute best for me.


As far as what I want out of life....I basically want the security of knowing that everything's going to be ok, with as little pain as possible, combined with "collecting" as many as possible of the experiences I described above. My Si is constantly remembering old memories, so I love collecting as many of them as possible.


Of course, I do understand that I have a tendency to get used to things, and I know that I appreciate the good things in life more when I also experience the bad ones. If I only were able to experience the joy of what I described, then I don't know if I would like it as much. 

So if it were possible, I would like to only experience what I described above, but only if the joy I got from it never faded. Since that may not be possible, what I would truly want out of life would be a cycle of good and bad things...I would know that every year, I can expect certain parts of the year to be bad, but in return I also know when things are definitely going to be awesome. 

My Si likes to know what's coming, and I love knowing when to expect things. That way I can plan for them and get ready for the joy. Sometimes the anticipation is just as enjoyable as the experience.


----------



## foobar (Sep 22, 2011)

The first thing that came to mind was sitting in a park with big trees, alone with a coffee, reading a good book.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> First off please clear your mind and make sure you are not feeling angry at anything or anybody, also please make sure that you are not feeling incredibly happy because of anything or anybody (examples: you just got married, you just got divorced, and etc.) as these feelings will skew the results. If you are in one of these feeling moods please come back later when you are feeling more nuetral. Also please refrain from looking at others' results until you have answered. Finally do not try to think about the answers just answer with the first *3* things that come to your mind.
> 
> Now please take 10 seconds to clear your mind....
> 
> ...


I am in a yard of very vibrant green grass. My home is behind me, Its white, steriotypical, small.... modest is a better word because its all that I need. I have a wife, maybe a kid. We are all smiling, laughing together. Its a well lit day, the sun is shining, but it isnt too bright, it isnt hot either, its just right. The sky is blue the clouds are white. I can't see a road in any direction, or even a driveway... its just us. Wide open fields stretch out before us. I feel nothing but bliss, I have no awareness of time, and no desires, for they all in this moment are met.

To answer your second post. I want happiness, love. I want to achieve the true success, not measured by worldly gain.

I'm going to thank your post, but I also want to thank you, visualizing this actually made me feel very good inside.


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

When are you truly happy?
when I know what I am doing, Why I am doing it, and exactly what I need to do

What are you doing? 
Wasting time on computer, watching doctor who

Please describe the scene that is around you.
Dad eating lunch and watching the tv, Me typing and watching the TV

What do you truely want out of life?
Contentment


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm trully happy when I'm doing work that I love, and I don't feel really stressed out by the work (because I either don't know how to do the work or because I have been given too much to do). This type of work would be task-oriented work that helps someone. I do the work at an even pace, and I'm alone. I want to be fulfilled. 

(I guess this shows my mind had been on the job hunt and thinking about what types of jobs would make me happiest.


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

I am truly happy when I have a warm, comfy chair, a yummy snack, and a good book, OR when somebody is playing with my hair--I swear, my hair is directly attached to whatever part of my brain is in charge of "happy."

I am typing on this computer. 

Hmm. Sitting in a chair, pale wood floors, yellow walls, three computers, television over there, little window right there, laundry baskets, shoes under the desk, dog laying in a chair next to me, bird over there, hedgehog right there, fish next to the hedgehog.

I want... meaningful, permanent relationships and an ultimate resolution, followed by eternal contentment.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in nature by some water, feeling free and bathing in the sun of day. 
Singing and joking with people around a fire. 
When holding someone I love close to me.

I want love, freedom and happiness out of life. I'm not sure how .


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

When I'm with my best friend. 
Somewhere warm. 
With a good book or movie, playing cards. Talking. 

Right now, I'm at home in my room. Tying on my laptop and answering this post. My room is clean at this moment. My best friend is taking a nap next to me. I love my room. Its so, me. A couple of mirrors with pictures on them. Whiteboard to study with on the walls. My favorite books on the bookshelf over there including: Nineteen Minutes, Kite Runner, Pride and Prejudice..... 

Helping people is what makes me happy. I just want to make a small difference in the world by helping people. That's all.


----------



## Adesi (Aug 9, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.


My original answer revolved around being somewhere peaceful outside. Then I realized this was more of a feeling of contentment. It was my first thought, but I don't think really was 'happy'. I don't really like that word, by the way. Anyway, feeling content: Outside, walking through any sort of natural scenic area, alone in my thoughts. 

What gives me more joy though is a sense of progression, coming to a new or better understanding of something, performing something better than I did before, the time when you just seem to be synced with whatever you are doing. That moment of achievement. Playing a piece on the piano, and it sounds so much more amazing than it did the last time you played it, when it just seems to happen naturally, like your hands were meant to be playing that piece, like the emotion just flows through it, the timing is perfect without having to think about it, and it just happens.

When you're rowing and you feel the boat all moving as one, when the oarlocks all click together, when it feels so easy because everyone's performance is perfect, and synced, like the boat moves itself, and you can hear and feel it. I can't describe how it sounds and feels, but if you've experienced it, you'll understand.

When everything is just clicking.


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

I think, judging by other responses, that I may have misunderstood the second and third questions. x) Were we supposed to describe what we're _actually_ doing and the _actual_ scene around us at the moment, or the imaginary scene in which we are doing something that makes us happy in a place that makes us happy?


----------



## Adesi (Aug 9, 2011)

Tanigi said:


> I think, judging by other responses, that I may have misunderstood the second and third questions. x) Were we supposed to describe what we're _actually_ doing and the _actual_ scene around us at the moment, or the imaginary scene in which we are doing something that makes us happy in a place that makes us happy?


I read it as describing the imaginary scene in which we were happy. I don't know if I answered them or not. I just focused on the primary question.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Tanigi said:


> I think, judging by other responses, that I may have misunderstood the second and third questions. x) Were we supposed to describe what we're _actually_ doing and the _actual_ scene around us at the moment, or the imaginary scene in which we are doing something that makes us happy in a place that makes us happy?


Anything you feel is important, or even semi-important jot it down :happy:

I mostly meant it to just get your mind going, there are no right or wrong answers.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

L_Lawliet said:


> When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.



When my goals accomplished.
 Working towards my goals.
 Laptop, a cup of tea, annual reports from some companies and financial institutions, desk clock, cellphone, notes.



L_Lawliet said:


> What do you truly want out of life?


Make changes in the world.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

woods, reading, patchy sunlight, mid-autumn, light breeze, smell of grass, wildflowers, damp earth

I want personal peace.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.


First three thoughts:

1. I am outdoors, meditating. There is electronic music in the background guiding my vision/state. I am one with the universe.
2. I am solving a difficult problem/puzzle. Everything suddenly converges and the answer seems crystal clear.
3. Similar to 1 I guess. I'm in some sort of mystical/euphoric state, surrounded by people I love, without saying a word.

Typical Ni with a sprinkle of Fi and Se.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> What do you truly want out of life?


Inner peace, self-awareness, and the motivation to actualize my inner visions.


----------



## Morphyous (Sep 26, 2011)

Satisfied with what I have right now in my life. Hopeful of better and more things to happen in the future. Really happy that the work I put in is coming to fruition. And actually happy sitting right here on my computer.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

1a - With my SO in a warm bedroom without having to do anything
1b - In the woods sat on a stump watching a squirrel just being a squirrel. Always really busy yet they look like they're having fun - I'd love to be a squirrel!
1c - Alone in my room with headphones on having just discovered a great new band/album that's got me thinking about life

2 - No idea, need to stop thinking and start living...


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> 1a - With my SO in a warm bedroom without having to do anything
> 1b - In the woods sat on a stump watching a squirrel just being a squirrel. Always really busy yet they look like they're having fun - I'd love to be a squirrel!
> 1c - Alone in my room with headphones on having just discovered a great new band/album that's got me thinking about life
> 
> 2 - No idea, need to stop thinking and start living...


I like watching squirrels too! I thought I was the only one. That's one reason why I always like The Sword in the Stone.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

Whenever i've ventured into the depths of another person's mind, and the awesome part is when they ask me, "what's on your mind?" as well. Why? well, it's not everyday that i get interested in people and it's not everyday that someone genuinely wants to know what i'm really thinking instead of the good ol' polite, "How you doing?" which follows with a "Fine, thank you." ending there and then. 

Preferably, a stranger. Because unlike friends, strangers don't expect anything from you and so you will not disappoint them and vice versa. 

I'm in a junkyard, we look at the broken, damaged goods and imagine what they were, how they were useful before and why they were broken, using our imagination to create stories out of them. I'm at the top of the mountain, apart from the silence, i can only hear the sound of my breathing. Chains, binds, ropes. I watch them burn, all of them. 

What do I truly want out of life? 
Freedom. Freedom to grow into who i'm meant to be and to be less oppressed, so that i can focus on being who i am now. Ofcourse, I want the connections, knowledge and lover but that'd all come if i fight for freedom. If not, those things won't magically just happen.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

teddy564339 said:


> I like watching squirrels too! I thought I was the only one. That's one reason why I always like The Sword in the Stone.


I had no idea what you were talking about but a quick youtube search revealed all - lots of squirrels! :laughing: Not sure where my childhood went wrong, I've not seen (or at least don't remember) any Disney films


----------

